# Flyfishing



## Ironworker (Jan 15, 2011)

Any Fly fisherman out there


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jan 17, 2011)

I fly fish quite often (not so much since I have had kids).

I enjoy finding streams no one fishes and finding trout there.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 17, 2011)

Wood Scrounge said:


> I fly fish quite often (not so much since I have had kids).
> 
> I enjoy finding streams no one fishes and finding trout there.


 
Nice, ever get up to the Catskills. I myself am a small stream nut, nothing better than wild fish


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jan 18, 2011)

Just the BeaverKill and that was only for a few hours, but I have always wanted to return to the Catskills to explore it's many streams. I will probably have to wait until my son is old enough to go.

I have fished upstate NY quite extensively, mostly the finger lakes region where I am from and my parents still live. 

my hobby has been searching for streams on a map and finding the landowner to ask permission to fish it. I have found wild trout in some strange places.


----------



## tmroper (Feb 3, 2011)

I really enjoy flyfishing and with all the cold weather we have had this year I am getting cabin fever and can't wait to get out and go.


----------



## Ironworker (Feb 3, 2011)

tmroper said:


> I really enjoy flyfishing and with all the cold weather we have had this year I am getting cabin fever and can't wait to get out and go.


 Same here, do you tie


----------



## tmroper (Feb 3, 2011)

I do tie. Unfortunately I tie for all the neighbors who go with me also. They seem to like to lose a lot of flys. I even built my own wood drift boat. I want to build a rod since I haven't done that but I have rebuilt several old rods for friends. Unfortunately I only have one rod and one reel. I guess that's all it takes but would enjoy having a couple of different weight rods.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 4, 2011)

I love to fly fish, my Dad taught me when I was a kid. Have you ever flipped shrimp flies in saltwater?


----------



## bassflyrodder (Feb 10, 2011)

The cold weather has me dreaming of lily pads and small mountain streams.

Tight lines,

Pete


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 10, 2011)

Lakes and ponds Mostly. Never got into the fussy fishing on the trout streams, but occaisionally enjoy chasing Trout And Salmon in our rivers. 

Flipping bass poppers, and driving the blue gills nuts with egg stealing spider patterns is my kind of fun.

Probably will be looking at a new 9wt 7' rod this spring.

I skipped the last couple of seasons as I was too busy.
That ain't happening again as it makes a guy cranky.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 15, 2011)

I was until I recently accidentally stuck my saw in my trunk with my scott sts in there to.

Long story short the rod got trashed to pieces and I havent gotten around to contacting scott to get an estimate on what its going to take to fix.CRY CRT


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 15, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Lakes and ponds Mostly. Never got into the fussy fishing on the trout streams, but occaisionally enjoy chasing Trout And Salmon in our rivers.
> 
> Flipping bass poppers, and driving the blue gills nuts with egg stealing spider patterns is my kind of fun.
> 
> ...


 
9wt 7' WTF??


----------



## griffonks (Feb 15, 2011)

I fly fish, mostly on the Cache La Poudre, and the Big Thompson Rivers in Colorado, but some in Wyoming and Montana too. My Grandfather and my Father fished the same rivers, and I still use their fly patterns. Oldies but goodies, wet flies mostly droppered behind a dry fly.

I also manage a Large mouth Bass fishing lease in Boulder Colorado, and I fly fish there some, but I would rather use jigs with pork trailers for bass. Too much algea scums the fly line.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 15, 2011)

056 kid said:


> 9wt 7' WTF??


 
Bug flippin' into pads, muck bank fishing for steelies and lake run Browns in tribs and backwaters. 

The lighter stuff wont turn over the bugs and streamers, and shorter is better for getting around and keeping the backcast out of the trees.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

